# Aion Testversion



## Chubaka (4. Oktober 2009)

Hallo, ich wollte fragen ob es denn eine Testversion von Aion gibt, sowas wie einen 14 Tage Account bei WoW.


----------



## Orego (4. Oktober 2009)

noch nicht


----------



## Wayne o_O (4. Oktober 2009)

und wann wirds soweit sein ?? ca. ?^^ wurde da schon was gesagt ?


----------



## Dashy (4. Oktober 2009)

Das spiel ist doch erst seit kurzem raus, wie wärs mal mit gedult das dauert mindestens noch nen Monat aber ich denke viel mehr wenn man andere spiele anguckt


----------



## Xiut (4. Oktober 2009)

Die wären schön blöd wenn sie das bekannt geben würden wann sie eine Testversion raus bringen. Die warten jetzt lieber bis die Verkaufszahlen sehr steil nach unten gehen und dann werden sie überlegen eine Testversion raus zu bringen. 

Ich denk mal so in 2-3 Monaten.


----------



## RomanGV1 (4. Oktober 2009)

Bitte nicht..
Das ist nen Freibrief für werbebots.....
www.goldwbalbal.de und son mist..

Die sind jetzt schon in massen da...

ES SEI DENN : Bei der Testversion ist der CHAT geperrt und zwar komplett!

Das währe ne lösung...


----------



## Ren-Alekz (5. Oktober 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Bitte nicht..
> Das ist nen Freibrief für werbebots.....
> www.goldwbalbal.de und son mist..
> 
> ...




naja..das wäre eigentlich ehr das geringste problem....ein viel größeres problem stellt die serverauslastung dar..mit ihren warteschlaifen und co..wenn da noch die tester ankommen dann ists ganz aus xD


----------



## Stancer (5. Oktober 2009)

Naja denke vor 2-3 Monaten ist mit ner Testversion eh nicht zu rechnen und dann werden sich die Warteschleifen eh erledigt haben. Die werden ja jetzt schon weniger. Am WE hatte ich auf Asmo, Kromede ne Warteschleife von 700-1000. Die Woche davor eigentlich immer bis zu 2000. Denke die ersten, die erhofft hatten ein "WoW2" zu finden, kehren bereits in ihre alten Spiele zurück und in 2-3 Wochen, wenn der Probemonat rum ist sollte sich das ganze recht entspannt haben.


----------



## Ferox21 (5. Oktober 2009)

Nun ja, ich hoffe schon, dass es noch eine 10 Tage Testversion geben wird - von mir aus auch sowas wie bei WoW für 2 Euro oder so. Nachdem ich mir 2 MMOs für den Vollpreis gekauft habe und nach dem Gratismonat wieder aufgegeben habe bin ich über jeden Testaccount bei neuen Spielen dieser Art dankbar.


----------



## Kaldreth (5. Oktober 2009)

Ferox21 schrieb:


> Nun ja, ich hoffe schon, dass es noch eine 10 Tage Testversion geben wird - von mir aus auch sowas wie bei WoW für 2 Euro oder so. Nachdem ich mir 2 MMOs für den Vollpreis gekauft habe und nach dem Gratismonat wieder aufgegeben habe bin ich über jeden Testaccount bei neuen Spielen dieser Art dankbar.



Eine Testversion wird es immer erst geben, wenn man merkt, dass die Abozahlen runter gehen bzw. der erste Schwung weg ist! Wie in allen anderen mmo wird es deshalb wohl frühstens in 3 Monaten eine Testversion geben!


----------



## Roy1971 (5. Oktober 2009)

Solange die zahlenden Kunden in Warteschlangen hängen bleiben, wird es wohl keine Testversion geben!


----------



## Sin (5. Oktober 2009)

Roy1971 schrieb:


> Solange die zahlenden Kunden in Warteschlangen hängen bleiben, wird es wohl keine Testversion geben!



Doch, need längere Warteschlangen.. ich vermisse bereits jetzt die warteschlangen Threads.


----------



## Roy1971 (5. Oktober 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Doch, need längere Warteschlangen.. ich vermisse bereits jetzt die warteschlangen Threads.



lol


----------



## Feuerwirbel (5. Oktober 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> naja..das wäre eigentlich ehr das geringste problem....ein viel größeres problem stellt die serverauslastung dar..mit ihren warteschlaifen und co..wenn da noch die tester ankommen dann ists ganz aus xD


da ist das erste problem schlimmer, vorallem wenn man püberlegt das evtl 10 Goldspammer vor dir in der Warteschlange sind. Für Tester können sie es sicher so einrichten, dass diese nur auf die nicht so stark bevölkerten Server können


----------

